# Racepedalen - Eggbeater oder Time Atak XC?



## FirstGeneration (30. Januar 2018)

Guten Morgen,

mal eine Frage an die Racer hier im Faden - Eggbeater oder Time Atak XC?
Was sind eure Vorlieben/Vorzüge und warum?
Will weg von Shimano und mich zwischen diesen beiden entscheiden. Fahre selbst Raceschuhe mit Carbonsohle und zwischen 10-20 MA-Rennen pro Jahr. Bei den meisten Rennen setzen sich die Shimano für mein Empfinden zu schnell mit Dreck zu. Insofern bin ich dankbar für Tipps/Praxiserfahrungen. 

Ride on


----------



## Jabba81 (30. Januar 2018)

Habe leider keine Erfahrung mit Eggbeater oder Time Atak XC
Eggbeater sieht man zwar an den Rennen immer mal wieder defekte rumliegen, ist mir schon oft aufgefallen...

Ich persönlich fahre die Ritchey, sind halt ziemlich ähnlich wie Shimano funktionieren auch mit den SPD Cleats... bin aber mit denen sehr zufrieden. Keine Probleme bis jetzt! 
https://ritcheylogic.com/wcs-xc-mountain-pedal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildman1967 (30. Januar 2018)

Ich fahre seit langer Zeit im Hobbybereich die Eggbeater 3 und hatte noch keinerlei Probleme! Auch die oftmals bemängelte geringe Aufstandsfläche ist mir (mit harten Schuhsohlen) noch nie wirklich aufgefallen!

Zu den Atac kann ich nix sagen!


----------



## Bindsteinracer (30. Januar 2018)

Fahre seit Jahren Eggbeater nie Probleme gehabt...


----------



## schmitr3 (30. Januar 2018)

Fahre die ATACs seit Jahren, bis heute keine Probleme mit. Im Schlamm gefühlt nicht so empfindlich wie SPD, der Verschleiss der Cleats allerdings bisschen höher. Lagerung bisher auch absolut pflegeleicht, wobei meine Exemplare schon 6 oder 7 Jahre alt sind.


----------



## gili89 (30. Januar 2018)

fahre an allen meinen Bikes Eggbeater (1, 2, 3, 4ti). 
irgendwann sind halt die Lager hinüber, aber meist erst >10k km.


----------



## Steini (30. Januar 2018)

fahre die Time Atac XC8 und XC12. XC 12 ist Schrott schon 3 Sätze sind bei mir ausgebrochen. Die XC8 hingegen sind super auch bei Matsch.


----------



## Gary Jr. (30. Januar 2018)

Steini schrieb:


> fahre die Time Atac XC8 und XC12. XC 12 ist Schrott schon 3 Sätze sind bei mir ausgebrochen. Die XC8 hingegen sind super auch bei Matsch.



was heisst: ausgebrochen?


----------



## Steini (30. Januar 2018)

die Haltebügel sind aus dem Pedalkörper ausgebrochen.


----------



## Gary Jr. (31. Januar 2018)

Steini schrieb:


> die Haltebügel sind aus dem Pedalkörper ausgebrochen.



Danke für die Erläuterung. Sind die xc8 und xc12 nicht baugleich (bis auf die Titan-Achse)? Ich habe beide (xc8/12 sowie die Vorgängermod.) seit Jahren im Einsatz -> top!
Ein Haltebügel ist mir mal gebrochen, ging aber ein heftiger Steinkontakt voraus...


----------



## FirstGeneration (1. Februar 2018)

Das von den Eggbeatern öfter mal die Lager und/oder die Achsen defekt gehen, habe ich auch schon mitbekommen. Allein das Konstruktionsprinzip ist schon toll. Ritchey bin ich schon gefahren, auch gut - aber keine Alternative für mich.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Look-Pedalen? Sollen ja mit Shimano-Cleats kompatibel sein, was nicht so schlecht wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ccpirat (1. Februar 2018)

Ich bin Jahre lang Eggbeater gefahren. 1. Generation bis heute.
Funktion war immer absolut Top.
Eine normale Achse und eine 4Ti Achse ist mir mal gebrochen, aber immer im Uphill, so das nichts passiert ist.
Den Erhöten Lagerverschleiß kriegt man mit regelmäßiger Wartung in den Griff.
Aber richtig genervt hat mich, das sich die Flügel in den Sohle einarbeiten. Verwendet man den Aluplatte zwischen Schuh und Cleat, so bleibt zwar der Schuh heile, es verschleißen aber die Flügel.

Fahre jetzt seit 3 Jahren wieder XTR Pedale.


----------



## Gary Jr. (1. Februar 2018)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Eine normale Achse und eine 4Ti Achse ist mir mal gebrochen



habe ich auch schon 2x live gesehen bei kollegen.... erachte ich als sehr gefährlich


----------



## xc-mtb (1. Februar 2018)

Mit Time hatte ich nie Probleme. Fahre gerade die MAVIC gelabelten.
Eggbeater hatte ich mehrfach Ärger mit zu leichtem Auslösen im Crossrennen. Danach wieder zurück auf Time.


----------



## mistermoo (1. Februar 2018)

Fahre seit Jahren auch am Rennrad Eggbeater 11 und 3er. Ti Achse halten bisher und neue Lager hat es erst 1x gebraucht. Habe sie quasi in Atlantic Fett ertränkt. Egal welches Wetter oder extremer Schmutz/Matsch, sie funxen immer.


----------



## FirstGeneration (2. Februar 2018)

Nach meinem pers. Empfinden und den Erfahrungen "meiner Spezies" und euch hier werde ich die Time Atak XC 8 nehmen. Die haben ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, wie ich finde. Die XC 6 gingen auch, aber weiß passt nicht an mein Rad


----------



## Lefty88 (5. Februar 2018)

Ich fahre die Look XC Pedale mit Ti Achse und das an allen Bikes seit 2 Jahren. Bisher keinerlei Probleme, Lager laufen sauber, Pedal setzt sich kaum zu, alles top. Optisch leidet der Kunststoff/Carbon Außenkäig des Pedals mit der Zeit, bekommt unschöne Kratzspuren, wen das nicht stört alles gut. 
Die Eggbeater hatte ich in der ersten Generation als Ti, damals störte mich dass ich im starken Anritt hin und wieder versehentlich ausklickte, da die Bewegungsfreiheit sehr groß ist und nicht einstellbar. Ob das immer noch so ist, weiß ich mit der aktuellen Generation nicht..?
Auch waren die Flügel an den Eggbeatern mit der Zeit etwas ausgeleiert, nachziehen o.ä. konnte man diese ja nicht. Besteht das Problem immer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onspeed (6. Februar 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Auch waren die Flügel an den Eggbeatern mit der Zeit etwas ausgeleiert, nachziehen o.ä. konnte man diese ja nicht. Besteht das Problem immer noch?


Ist ein reiner Bayonet Verschluss. Eine Feder Spannung gibt es nicht.
Die gesteigerte Leichtgängigleit kommt vom Verschleiß der Schuhsohlen und dem größeren Abstand oder ggf. der Cleats.


----------



## FirstGeneration (6. Februar 2018)

Versehentliches leichtes Ausklicken oder große Bewegungsfreiheit stören mich gewaltig. Bei mir muss alles fest sein, auch wenn meine Kniegelenke samt Bänder und Muskulatur das wahrscheinlich anders sehen.
Ich werde dann mal die Time Atak XC probieren.


----------



## Gary Jr. (6. Februar 2018)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Versehentliches leichtes Ausklicken oder große Bewegungsfreiheit stören mich gewaltig. Bei mir muss alles fest sein, auch wenn meine Kniegelenke samt Bänder und Muskulatur das wahrscheinlich anders sehen.
> Ich werde dann mal die Time Atak XC probieren.


dann bist du mit der time aber falsch! time hat viel seitliche bewegsfreiheit: mit den normalen cleats 13 bzw. 17 ° oder den spezial-cleats 10°


----------



## Raze (10. Februar 2018)

Gary Jr. schrieb:


> dann bist du mit der time aber falsch! time hat viel seitliche bewegsfreiheit: mit den normalen cleats 13 bzw. 17 ° oder den spezial-cleats 10°



Was würesrt Du Aktuelles empfehlen?


----------



## Gary Jr. (11. Februar 2018)

ich fahre seit x-jahren nur noch time. daher kann ich ERFAHRungswerte nur von diesen wirklich sagen. aber wenn ich nicht time fahren würde, würde ich vermutlich auf xtr setzen. klar etwas schwerer, aber vermutlich am wenigsten probleme. evtl. noch die neuen look??


----------

